# What is the easiest way to see RAW files and DNG in the catalog?



## lifeisnice (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello,
I'm editing lossy DNG files. It allows me to work on a slow machine. 
Those Lossy DNG files have been converted during the importation.

At the end of my editing process, I would like to apply changes made on DNG on the original RAW file (to get an export in HD).

What is the easiest way to get back to the RAW file in the catalog? 
I know the name of the RAW file as it is written in the metadata of the DNG. But, from this point, I don't see any way to bring back the corresponding RAW file into the catalog.
Maybe my import process is not right. (I might have miss an option as we have for JPEG+RAW importation)
Can you please help?

Thank you!

Laurent


----------



## Paul Treacher (Nov 14, 2012)

Laurent

As you are converting to DNG on import the original RAW file has never been copied to HD or imported. I would do the following:

Import original RAW
Export as Lossy DNG to same folder
Develop DNG
Copy / sync settings to original RAW

Paul


----------



## lifeisnice (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you Paul.
I understand the process. I can export RAW file to DNG with the option "add the exportation to the catalog" is up. So the process is an import, then export and import. 
Is there a way to link RAW and DNG files from the very begining? (I mean to import RAW and DNG "on-the-fly")

By the way, I'm wrong in my own process explanation : The lossy DNG files have been converted after the importation, in LR. During the convertion, the catalog is updated and then, display the dng files only. So I don't see the RAW file anymore (except on my Hard disk and DNG metadata). At this point, how can I do a Copy / sync settings to original RAW? Should I import the NEF again?

Thank you for your help.

Laurent


----------



## Paul Treacher (Nov 14, 2012)

Laurent

I don't think you can "link" the two versions or have both in the catalogue upon first import.

The nearest I can find is to "Copy as DNG" and also select "Make a Second Copy To:" - The second copy will be an original RAW but even if you select the same destination it will be placed to a sub-folder called "Imported on (date)" and will then need to be "Added" to the catalogue afterwards. You could of course use "move" if you wanted to have them in the same folder.

The option I described in previous post takes 2 steps to get both RAW & DNG into catalogue (Import followed by Export with option to add to catalogue).

What I think you are doing takes 3 steps, Import RAW, Convert to DNG and then Import RAW.

Once you "convert" the file to DNG only this shows in the catalogue although provided you did not choose to delete original it remains in the folder but not the catalogue, so you will need to re-import. You will need to ensure "Don't import Suspected Duplicates" is not selected to allow the importation of the original RAW.

Once either of these processes has been done you are ready to edit and can use copy / sync as appropriate to apply settings to both RAW & DNG.

Paul


----------



## Glenn NK (Nov 14, 2012)

lifeisnice said:


> Hello,
> I'm editing lossy DNG files. It allows me to work on a slow machine.
> Those Lossy DNG files have been converted during the importation.
> 
> Laurent



I'm a bit confused by these two statements - perhaps I need to learn something.

1)  I wasn't aware that DNG files were lossy (at least the proponents of DNG claim they are not).

2) I wasn't aware that DNG files processed faster than RAW files in LR (in and event, wouldn't it take extra time upon import to convert from RAW?).

Because of these perhaps erroneous understandings, I don't convert from the original RAW file - as I understand it, this is one of the nice features of LR.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 14, 2012)

Glenn NK said:


> I'm a bit confused by these two statements - perhaps I need to learn something.
> 
> 1)  I wasn't aware that DNG files were lossy (at least the proponents of DNG claim they are not).
> 
> ...


With the introduction of The DNG 7.x format, a lossy (yes, lossy) DNG is an option. It is smaller and loads and processes faster that the lossless DNG

RAW files in proprietary file formats need to be demosaic'd and output in RGB order.  While many cameras that write DNG RAW format also need to be demosaic'd and output in RGB order, the DNG format specification will allow either data to be mosaiced or RGB.  Obviously, a file that is already RGB order will process faster than one that is not and needs to be converted to RGB to be used.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 14, 2012)

Glenn, with LR4 Adobe introduced two new features in their DNG conversion process....both of which are optional, not mandatory:

1. Use Lossy Compression....can create a much smaller DNG file (e.g. a 31mb Raw down to a 9mb lossy DNG), but potentially at a quality cost. Best use for archival, maybe?

2. Embed Fast Load Data....embeds a smallish chunk of data in the file to help speed up loading of the file in the Develop module (the equivalent of the ACR Cache preview).

Both of these options are available in the DNG conversion dialog:


----------



## Paul Treacher (Nov 14, 2012)

Glenn

Not all DNG's are lossy. This is a fairly new "option" which can be  chosen upon import, export or conversion should you wish to save space, below is an example conversion dialogue. I find the conversion process to be very quick. Not sure what difference it make to processing speed as I have no issues in that department but maybe for some using slower systems it may help.

Paul

PS - Must type faster - when I started the other two more detailed replies were not listed :nod:


----------



## Glenn NK (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the quick replies.

I was "sort of" aware of the new lossy format DNG, but personally never found it attractive.  I shoot in RAW to obtain maximum information, so a lossy DNG seemed counterproductive, and perhaps a bit of an oxymoron.

So, if one is using full size DNG's, then there is no speeding up the process?

Completely off topic, I was trying to change the settings for the time of posts (the time here is 8:58 am, but the posted time reads about 4:58 pm.

FOUND IT.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 14, 2012)

lifeisnice said:


> Those Lossy DNG files have been converted during the importation.



You're doing that using Library menu > Convert Photos to DNG, correct?  Copy as DNG at import goes to full DNG, not lossy.



lifeisnice said:


> At the end of my editing process, I would like to apply changes made on DNG on the original RAW file (to get an export in HD).



4 options...

1.  Keep the original DNG files before you convert to lossy.  In Explorer, replace the lossy DNG's with the original DNG's and LR will simply apply the settings to whichever file is there.  But it relies on it being both DNG.

2.  Import the raw files separately and then use John's Syncomatic plug-in to batch sync the settings back (but it can't do crops).

3.  Move the lossy dng's using Explorer and then find missing file to the original raw, but that has to be one at a time.

4.  More of a challenge... export one from the lossy dng and one from the original raw file and see if you can spot the difference.  You'll probably decide you only need to work from the original raw file for photos that will be printed very large.


----------

